# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Psychotisch door antidepressiva ? (fluoxetine)

## azerty

Dag mensen, 

Ik ben een jongen van 25 jaar een heb de voorbije periode te kampen gehad met wat geestelijke problemen. Zo ben ik tweemaal opgenomen geweest naar aanleiding van een psychose.

Nu is het wel frappant dat ik voor mijn psychose reeds 4 weken bezig was met het slikken van anti-depressiva, meer bepaald flupoxetine (prozac). Volgens mij is dit wel degelijk de oorzaak geweest van mijn opkomende psychose (hetgeen de meeste psychiaters die ik ondertussen ben tegengekomen dit ontkrachten). Zo las ik op de bijsluiter van dit middel : "Bij depressieve patiënten met een manisch-depresiieve psychose of psychotische stoornissen (BEKEND OF NIET !!) kan de psychose verergeren tijdens de behandeling met een antidepressivum, gelijk hetwelk."

Nu heb ik ondertussen al veel gelezen over het feit dat antidepressiva in uitzondelijke gevallen psychoses op kunnen wekken en ben ik er heilig van overtuigd dat dit de hoofdoorzaak was van mijn problemen. Het feit dat de hierboven genoemde zin in de bijsluiter te vinden was, wijst er immers op dat er in het verleden al dergelijke problemen waren(misschien dat dit zelf leidde tot enkele rechtszaken en ze zich door deze commentaar zich willen indekken voor de eventuele gevolgen). 

Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat ik mij aanvankelijk beter voelde door het gebruik van fluoxetine. Na 3 weken begon het echt goed te werken. Vanaf dan ging het heel snel. De vrijdagavond was ik nog gewoon aan het voetballen, de avond daarop was ik al psychotisch. Die vrijdagavond op de voetbal begin ik mij wel heel raar te voelen. Het was iets dat ik moeilijk kon beschrijven, ik kan het alleen maar omschrijven als "een heel helder moment". Ik besefte plotseling hoe de wereld in elkaar zat en wist nu plots hoe ik met iedereeen om moest gaan, heel vreemd.. De dag daarop was ik gewoon wat aan het chatten met een meisje. Eventjes later, zo rond een uur of 10, was ik er heilig van overtuigd dat dit meisje die ik goed kende zelfmoord wilde plegen omwille van dingen die ik had gezegd. Achteraf bekeken was dit alleen maar een waanidee, maar toch kon ik niet van dit idee afgebracht worden. 

Uiteindelijk werd mijn psychose alleen maar erger en erger en uiteindelijk werd ik opgepakt door de politie omdat ik gewoon op straat liep en dit op mijn blote voeten. Ik was echt totaal van de kaart. Ik ben dan overigens ook opgenomen geweest, 2x zelfs (was terug hervallen omdat ik mijn medicatie niet meer nam). 

Ik ben er sinsdien nog altijd van overtuigd dat de fluoxetine me al deze problemen heeft bezorgd. Ik moet nu momenteel antispychotica, meer bepaald risperdal slikken en kijk hier erg tegenop. Het middel heeft voor mij alleen maar bijwerkingen

Nu vroeg ik mij af of er mensen zijn die zich in deze situatie herkennen ? Zijn er mensen die ook psychotisch zijn of geweest zijn die hierop willen reageren ?
Wie slikt ook nog antipsychotica en wat zijn je ervaringen daarmee ? Reacties zijn altijd welkom ...

Greetz Azerty

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Azerty,

Wat vervelend dat je last hebt (gehad) van psychoses  :Frown:  Ik kan je hier ook niet bij helpen, ik hoop iemand anders wel  :Smile:  AD hebben tijd nodig om goed te werken, maar voordat ze dat doen geven ze vaak eerst bijwerkingen en versterken het gevoel wat je eerder had (heb je zelf ongetwijfeld ook gelezen) en daarna gaan ze pas 'hun werk' doen, dus kan zijn dat je al de psychose-kant opging en dat nu versterkt is? Heb je het al met je behandelaar over jou standpunt gehad en zo ja wat zei diegene erop en heb je daarom nu ook anti-psychotica? Sorry voor al de vragen hoor  :Embarrassment:  Ik hoop dat het uiteindelijk goed met je gaat komen! Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## azerty

Momenteel krijg ik 2-wekelijks 37,5 milligram risperdal ingespoten. Ik voel me daar helemaal niet gelukig bij, loop rond als een zombie en ben totaal onverschillig enzo.. Ik zou graag de grens opzoeken tot waar ik kan gaan met mijn medicatie, want ik voel me momenteel totaal niet psychotisch. Mijn behandelaar aanvaard dit niet en blijft de dosis van 37,5 voorschrijven. Zelf had ik graag eens Abilify geprobeerd omdat dit minder bijwerkingen zou geven, maar men psychiater wil dit ook niet doen aangezien ik het in het verleden heb nagelaten van mijn medicatie te nemen en daardoor terug in psychose ben geraakt. Ik ben echter wel gemotiveerd om dit middel te nemen als dit effectief minder bijwerkingen geeft. Maar goed, het vertrouwen tussen mij en mijn psychiater is dus niet zo groot aangezien ik mijn medicatie voor mijn 2e psychose links liet liggen.. Verder voelt het ook aan alsof de risperdal de werking van mijn AD teniet doet. 

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie, Luus

----------


## gabry

ABSOLUUT herkenbaar!
Ook ik heb soortgelijke ervaring met fluoxitine (prozac)

Ik heb jaren paroxitine (seroxat) geslikt en wilde overstappen op prozac i.v.m.overgewicht.
DAT heb ik geweten!
Dat gun ik mijn ergste vijand nog niet.
Zover als jij erin wegzakte is bij mij gelukkig niet gebeurt, maar ook ik was totaal van de kaart! Ik had het gevoel alsof de hele wereld bovenop me lag, kon niet denken, trillen, ik MOEST blijven bewegen, lopen ik kon niet stilzitten. paniek en angst continue aanvallen. Hersenschokken, weggerakingen, stroomstootjes door mijn hele lichaam.

Ik dacht werkelijk dat mijn laatste uur geslagen had...allemaal dankzij fluoxitine.
Toen ik weer enigzins bij mijn positieven was, en weer heel snel terug naar mijn oude AD seroxat, is deze ervaring wel de absolute omslag geworden in mijn leven.
1 ding was me compleet duidelijk, na 10 jaar wil en moet ik hiervan af.

En nu is 1 ding zeker!
Dat gaat me lukken!

Heel veel sterkte!
Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Azerty, jammer dat het vertrouwen tussen jou en je psychiater niet zo groot is... Waarom denkt jou psychiater dat je vatbaar blijft voor psychose? Is het alleen omdat je in het verleden je medicatie niet nam zoals voorgeschreven? Als jij je er zo klote onder voelt, kan je dan geen second opinion aanvragen? Ik hoop dat je je binnenkort wat beter voelt  :Smile:  Heel veel succes!

@ Gabry, fijn dat jij jou ervaring hier ook neerzet  :Smile:  Een nare ervaring, maar je bent daardoor wel aan het afbouwen. Hoe reageerde jou behandelaar, was hij of zij afwijzend of goedkeurend?? Heel veel succes met het laatste stukje ook af te bouwen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## azerty

Ja, volgens mijn psychiater blijf ik de kwetsbaarheid voor psychoses hebben. Volgens men 1e psychiater moet ik minstens 2 jaar antipsychotica nemen, volgens men huidige zelfs langer..
Pff, zie dit echt niet zitten, het ergste vind ik de afvlakking van mijn emoties door de medicatie..

----------


## gabry

Luuss, ja soms moet je diep gaan...mijn behandelaar, de huisarts in mijn geval stond heel erg open en positief hier tegenover, ook belangrijk!

Azerty, blijf goed overleggen, met je behandelaars en vergeet vooral niet ook je eigen gevoel te volgen!!!
Als jij ergens helemaal niet achter staat, maak dat kenbaar!
Het is toevallig wel jou lijf!

Succes!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Azerty, vervelend dat je je zo afgevlakt voelt  :Frown:  Jammer dat je psychiaters jou niet een nieuwe kans willen geven, maar zoals Gabry zegt; probeer goed te overleggen en probeer goed duidelijk te maken hoe je je er bij voelt en wat je zelf graag zou willen. Misschien kan je overleggen om minder medicijnen te nemen (misschien een afbouwschema voorleggen) en daarnaast een therapie te doen? 

@ Gabry, fijn dat je huisarts open en positief stond tegenover afbouwen/stoppen  :Smile:  Heb je je huisarts zelf het afbouwschema laten zien wat je zou willen doen? Je bent nu al zover gekomen met afbouwen en je voelt je voor zover ik lees stukken beter dan met je medicatie... hopelijk blijft dat ook zo  :Smile:

----------


## katja1976

Hoi.
Ik heb 1 jaar 60mg fluoxetine geslikt. in het begin ging het goed enkel dat ik heel onverschillig was en totaal gevoelloos was. Maar paar maanden geleden, net voor de zomer was ik helemaal de weg kwijt! Ik wou er niet meer zijn. Ik heb met serieuse zelfmoordplannen rond gelopen. Uiteindelijk in ggz in breda beland. Ik ben er accuut mee gestopt (is wel een voordeel van fluoxetine dat je niet hoeft af te bouwen). Ik slik helemaal niets meer, eerste maanden heel veel up en downs gehad maar nu gaat het beter. Ik ben meer op de alternatieve toer gegaan. ik neem nu bach bloesems en dat gaat goed.

gr

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Katja1976,

Fijn dat je je met de bach bloesem wel goed voelt  :Smile:  Hopelijk blijft dat ook zo! 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gabry

@ katja,

Fijn te horen dat je je goed voelt met Bach.
Welke gebruik je? Rescue Remedy?
Succes!
Liefs Gabry

----------


## mikee

wat herkenbaar wat je post. Ik dacht ik de enige was die dit soort verschijnselen had.

Bij mij begon het allemaal 2.5 jaar geleden. Ook ik dacht in het begin dat de AD wel aansloeg maar na een maand werd ik al echt wazig. Heb het daarna nog 4 maanden geslikt met als resultaat: Constant dronken voelen, totáál niet kunnen denken.
Uiteindelijk 2 jaar verprutst dankzij dit "geneesmiddel". Het enige wat ik volgens mij niet had zijn wanen, dus miss was het geen psyhose..


Nu, enkele jaren nadat ik begon met de AD, wordt ik langzaamaan weer mijzelf.

Wat me nog het meest irriteert is dat de arts die het heeft voorgeschreven het simpelweg als "onmogelijk" afdoet dat het door de AD komt.

Het is eigenlijk toch te gek voor woorden dat een middel dat je hoort te helpen je leven ruïneert?
Maargoed als er 1 ding niet hielp bij mij, gedurende de wazigheid, was het wel mezelf opwinden, heb ik geleerd.

Ik wens je veel sterkte.

----------


## azerty

Leuk om te horen dat je langzaam aan weer jezelf wordt..

Gebruik je nog altijd AD of heb je hiervan afgezien ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mikee,
Vervelend dat je huisarts jou gevoel afwimpelde en je niet serieus nam.
Fijn dat je langzaam weer jezelf wordt en dat je hebt geleerd dat je je niet (teveel) moet opwinden gedurende de wazigheid  :Smile: 
Laatste in de uitzending van Radar is er veel aandacht besteedt aan AD en de bijwerkingen, dus hopelijk wordt er beter mee omgegaan door de voorschrijvers, behandelaars en patienten... 
Heel veel succes!

@ Azerty,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met jou?

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## azerty

Met mij gaat het ondertussen nog altijd niet echt super ..
Zit nog altijd tegen mijn zin aan de risperdal consta (37.5 mg), word er heel vlak, futloos en depressief van, ondanks het feit dat ik ook antidepressiva slik.
Zou er het liefst van al zo vlug mogelijk mee stoppen, maar mijn psychiater laat dit niet toe ..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Azerty,

Heh wat vervelend om te horen zeg!  :Frown: 
Ik heb wel een beetje de indruk dat psychiaters liever pillen voorschrijven dan dat ze echt luisteren...  :Frown: 
Mijn broertje (pdd-os) zat eerst bij een psychiater en het eerste wat die gast zei was dat mijn broertje maar medicatie moest en dus is mijn broertje daar weggegaan omdat hij het gevoel had dat er niet naar hem geluisterd werd. Ik dacht eerst dat hij daar geen goed aan deed tot ik dus het verslag las van de psychiater waarin allemaal verkeerde informatie stond zoals dat ik zijn 2 jaar jongere zus ben ipv de 4,5 jaar dat ik ouder ben  :Confused:  Mijn broertje heeft nu een psycholoog die echt naar hem luistert en die pusht hem niet om medicijnen te nemen en mijn broertje leeft helemaal op, was hij bij die psychiater gebleven dan had ik nu een zombie broertje gehad...
Misschien dat jij gesprekken kan voeren met je huisarts of een psycholoog waar jij je goed bij voelt en dat dan na verloop van tijd de betreffende psycholoog of huisarts met jou psychiater kan overleggen om de pillen af te bouwen of om iets anders te proberen?
Ik hoop voor je dat het allemaal goed gaat komen op de een of andere manier!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## azerty

Heb vandaag een goed gesprek gehad met mijn psychiater. Ik zou begin juni van Risperdal consta mogen overschakelen naar Abilify. Dit is werkelijk een enorme opluchting voor mij. Ik heb al veel over Abilify gelezen en ik kan alleen maar concluderen dat Abilify veel minder bijwerkingen zou moeten geven dan de risperdal. Ik hoop dan ook dat ik binnen een maand of 3,4 ook weer men energie terugkrijg en het leven weer wat meer zie zitten. Maar het blijft een antipsychoticum, dus bijwerkingen zullen er altijd wel zijn. 

Zijn er hier mensen op dit forum die ervaring hebben met Abilify ? 

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie ..

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Azerty,

Fijn dat je een goed gesprek hebt gehad met je psychiater en je je opgelucht voelt! 
Ik hoop voor je dat de overstap ervoor gaat zorgen dat je meer energie krijgt en je daadwerkelijk minder bijwerkingen zult ervaren.

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

hallo azerty
abilify heb ik nooit gehad,
wel veel andere middelen waaronder ook risperdal, niet echt prettig
ben uiteindelijk ingesteld op seroquel, prima middel, je raakt totaal niet afgevlakt eerder lekker opgewekt, lekker slapen en kan gewoon huilen als het nodig is.
als abilify toch niets is voor je, is dit misschien een tip

----------


## sietske763

> Heb vandaag een goed gesprek gehad met mijn psychiater Ik zou begin juni van Risperdal consta mogen overschakelen naar Abilify. 
> Alvast bedankt voor je reactie ..


ps, waarom moet je tot juni wachten van de psych?

----------


## Siri1966

> Dag mensen, 
> 
> Ik ben een jongen van 25 jaar een heb de voorbije periode te kampen gehad met wat geestelijke problemen. Zo ben ik tweemaal opgenomen geweest naar aanleiding van een psychose.
> 
> Nu is het wel frappant dat ik voor mijn psychose reeds 4 weken bezig was met het slikken van anti-depressiva, meer bepaald flupoxetine (prozac). Volgens mij is dit wel degelijk de oorzaak geweest van mijn opkomende psychose (hetgeen de meeste psychiaters die ik ondertussen ben tegengekomen dit ontkrachten). Zo las ik op de bijsluiter van dit middel : "Bij depressieve patiënten met een manisch-depresiieve psychose of psychotische stoornissen (BEKEND OF NIET !!) kan de psychose verergeren tijdens de behandeling met een antidepressivum, gelijk hetwelk."
> 
> Nu heb ik ondertussen al veel gelezen over het feit dat antidepressiva in uitzondelijke gevallen psychoses op kunnen wekken en ben ik er heilig van overtuigd dat dit de hoofdoorzaak was van mijn problemen. Het feit dat de hierboven genoemde zin in de bijsluiter te vinden was, wijst er immers op dat er in het verleden al dergelijke problemen waren(misschien dat dit zelf leidde tot enkele rechtszaken en ze zich door deze commentaar zich willen indekken voor de eventuele gevolgen). 
> 
> Nu moet ik wel zeggen dat ik mij aanvankelijk beter voelde door het gebruik van fluoxetine. Na 3 weken begon het echt goed te werken. Vanaf dan ging het heel snel. De vrijdagavond was ik nog gewoon aan het voetballen, de avond daarop was ik al psychotisch. Die vrijdagavond op de voetbal begin ik mij wel heel raar te voelen. Het was iets dat ik moeilijk kon beschrijven, ik kan het alleen maar omschrijven als "een heel helder moment". Ik besefte plotseling hoe de wereld in elkaar zat en wist nu plots hoe ik met iedereeen om moest gaan, heel vreemd.. De dag daarop was ik gewoon wat aan het chatten met een meisje. Eventjes later, zo rond een uur of 10, was ik er heilig van overtuigd dat dit meisje die ik goed kende zelfmoord wilde plegen omwille van dingen die ik had gezegd. Achteraf bekeken was dit alleen maar een waanidee, maar toch kon ik niet van dit idee afgebracht worden. 
> ...


 :Mad: Hoi,jongen van 25 jaar.

Inderdaad ''kan'' fluoxetine bepaalde personen psychotisch maken [volgens mijn psych]!!!
Jij was/bent dus de pineut!!!

RISPERDAL...Bij mij had het nare effecten.
1-in mijzelf gekeerd [behoorlijk>>>weer een opname was het gevolg].
2-naar zweet ruiken/stinken.

Je hebt ook vele andere medicijnen,die wel goed hun werk doen.
Maar...welke past bij jou?? [dat moet helaas uitgetest worden].

EN...Stop niet met medicatie innemen...jij weet heel goed,dat het voor jou belangrijk is.
Ik ga ervan uit,wanneer jij je goed voelt>>>dat je dan denkt: Het gaat goed..ik heb de medicijnen niet meer nodig.
Misschien heb ik het niet goed ingeschat...MAAR,uit ervaring met mijn vader..weet ik dat het zo kan werken.

Door die ervaring,neem ik mijn medicatie trouw in.

Sterkte...
[Iets anders kan ik er niet van maken].

Groetjes van Sirie1966  :Wink:

----------


## azerty

> ps, waarom moet je tot juni wachten van de psych?


Ik moet wachten tot begin juni omdat ik dan precies één jaar stabiel ben ..

----------


## sietske763

ok, ik wens je dan nog ff heel veel sterkte met dit niet al te prettig middel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sirie1966,
Vervelend dat de risperdal zo'n effect op je had  :Frown:  
Als ik het goed begrijp heb je nu een andere AD waar je je wel goed bij voelt?

@ Azerty,
Ik hoop dat je tot die tijd stabiel blijft zodat je in juni kan overstappen!

----------

